# Possible Rain Friday May 17 2013



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I posted this earlier in another thread.
Alright everyone pack a rain jacket and if anyone has canopy's we might need them depending on how the are is that were going to cook out at.
Im trying to get a radar map but the link will take you to one.
Youngstown Weather Forecast and Conditions - weather.com


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Too soon to tell lol. Watch how that will change drastically soon... Keep am eye on it


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Too soon to tell lol. Watch how that will change drastically soon... Keep am eye on it


Yea ill check the almanac to see how it has been the last couple years.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well since 08' there has not been any rain reported in that area on may 17 lol


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol. It has said 30/50% chance of rain the past few days and never came or just drizzled. Here's to hoping it's clear, but I have a canopy if needed. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Gonna get the rain-x treatment done so it won't rain


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

They have an indoor area that will seat all of us comfortably as a backup plan if the outdoor pavilion ends up not working out. No worries guys, it will be an awesome time. 

Oh, and I have 100 CruzeTalk decals to give out.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I've got access to a few Ez-ups, but considering this is the Cruze, I don't want to ride six hours with one as a raised armrest. I'd rather put my arm around a nice girl instead of some chunky Ez-up.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


> I've got access to a few Ez-ups, but considering this is the Cruze, I don't want to ride six hours with one as a raised armrest. I'd rather put my arm around a nice girl instead of some chunky Ez-up.


You rather pitch a different tent i see...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

iKermit said:


> You rather pitch a different tent i see...


Youre making penis jokes

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

